# Gestational diagnosis in early pregnancy what can I eat



## Julie30001 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi, I’m trying to put together a shopping list with a variety of foods to keep me feeling full, I have cut out carbs but feel hungry all the time. What’s the best meals snacks to have please


----------



## Inka (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome @Julie30001 and congratulations   

Are you on any medication? Do you know what your test result was when you were diagnosed? And are you testing your own blood sugar at home? 

Were you told to cut out carbs completely? The normal advice is to cut down and choose wisely. Veg is good to fill you up, and beans and pulses, meat and fish, if you eat them, cheese, eggs, lower carb fruit like berries, avocados, full fat Greek yoghurt, peanut butter (the whole food ones with no sugar or rubbish added). Some people are ok with small amounts of oats.

What kind of thing do you usually eat?


----------



## Drummer (Dec 12, 2020)

I was low carbing all through my first pregnancy and just ate all the low carb foods I usually had - so meat, fish, seafood eggs and cheese, yoghurt and cream, Those foods tend to mean you are not hungry - though if you are used to having a feeling of being full, then it might take a while to get used to the idea.

There are lots of low carb mixed vegetables frozen and packaged which are really handy to ensure you have a good mixture of different veges. I get mine in Lidl and they are tasty.

I have a list of below 5 percent carb foods
carrots swede onion snowpeas kholrabi sweet pepper turnip leek spaghetti squash bamboo shoots celeriac cabbage green beans aubergine salad tomato Kale rocket sprouts radish cauliflower cucumber lettuce bean and alfalfa sprouts courgette asparagus okra artichoke hearts celery chard avacado bok choy curly endive mushrooms


----------



## Julie30001 (Dec 12, 2020)

Inka said:


> Welcome @Julie30001 and congratulations
> 
> Are you on any medication? Do you know what your test result was when you were diagnosed? And are you testing your own blood sugar at home?
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for your reply I’ve not been given any medication yet, just received a letter saying my glucose was high and they would call me to discuss in a few weeks and arrange for me to join a group and be monitored. Just figured I should start eating the best I can straight away as I have been feeling pretty rubbish and was putting this down to pregnancy. Glad to read that cheese is ok I love the stuff in moderation of course, I suppose I will get used to not feeling full soon enough, at the minute it feels like my first days on slimming world.


----------



## Julie30001 (Dec 12, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I was low carbing all through my first pregnancy and just ate all the low carb foods I usually had - so meat, fish, seafood eggs and cheese, yoghurt and cream, Those foods tend to mean you are not hungry - though if you are used to having a feeling of being full, then it might take a while to get used to the idea.
> 
> There are lots of low carb mixed vegetables frozen and packaged which are really handy to ensure you have a good mixture of different veges. I get mine in Lidl and they are tasty.
> 
> ...


Weigh loss will be a benefit, fancy been pregnant and losing weight, hopefully if the issue goes away afterwards I will continue to eat well and prevent it becoming a lifelong condition. Thanks for the list I love some of these items will be stocking up.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 12, 2020)

You should try to maintain a slight regular increase in weight during pregnancy - if you are in deficit then your body will sacrifice itself to maintain the baby - which can be hard to recover from.


----------



## Inka (Dec 12, 2020)

I agree with Drummer - pregnancy isn’t the time to lose weight. Hopefully you’ll get some help from the group you mentioned. Carbs aren’t forbidden (although you have to watch them) and going too low might not be advisable in pregnancy. A glucose meter will help you see what works for you.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 13, 2020)

Julie30001 said:


> Weigh loss will be a benefit, fancy been pregnant and losing weight, hopefully if the issue goes away afterwards I will continue to eat well and prevent it becoming a lifelong condition. Thanks for the list I love some of these items will be stocking up.


Please do not try to lose weight at the moment until you have been seen by your medical team.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 13, 2021)

@Julie30001 how are you getting on?


----------

